# loud ticking noise engine bay Help



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

hello everyone, two days ago i got my low profile trim for the engine bay from Modshack, the works great, love my turbo sound and diverter valve, the morning after installation i started to notice this clicking noise coming from my engine bay, the noise seem to come on when i am on gears driving, the higher the rpm the higher the noise, when i put it back into neutral it goes down, i know this can be many things, my timing belt, water pump ,ect was done last year, here's a little clip any help or comments are welcome, the car is being drop off at my mechanics tommorow 

http://s912.photobucket.com/albums/ac321/jazliane/audi tt 225/?action=view&current=4bb5031b.mp4


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They always make that noise, unless you talking about another clicking noise that I cant hear over the clicking noise:sly:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

it sounds like a lifter... could just be the oil you're using, try a different grade/brand on your next oil change.

if all the lifters sounded like that i'd be worried about a possible oil pressure issue

1.8Ts sound like industrial sewing machines... i can't wait to get my VR back on the road


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

trixx said:


> it sounds like a lifter... could just be the oil you're using, try a different grade/brand on your next oil change.
> 
> if all the lifters sounded like that i'd be worried about a possible oil pressure issue
> 
> 1.8Ts sound like industrial sewing machines... i can't wait to get my VR back on the road


using GC 0w30, is that ok to use? I know its rather on the thicker side more like 40, but its a great oil I hear


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

you need a new timing belt tensioner. end of story.

take the TB cover off and make a video of it


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> you need a new timing belt tensioner. end of story.
> 
> take the TB cover off and make a video of it


no way. JUST had mine done, and i have the same noise. that sounds like every other TT i have ever heard.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks everyone, will know for sure monday, ill post whatever i find out, i think is the tb tensioner too, but i don't rele know, thanks for the responds


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> no way. JUST had mine done, and *i have the same noise. that sounds like every other TT i have ever heard*.


 
x2


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> x2


Well I also just got mine done and I had the same exact sound. My tensioner looked like it was having a seizure, and after installing the whole new TB kit in, the TT sounded like a brand new car.. and I have 172,000 miles on that thing and not a single ticking/rattling sound! These cars are NOT supposed to sound like that.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Well I also just got mine done and I had the same exact sound. My tensioner looked like it was having a seizure, and after installing the whole new TB kit in, the TT sounded like a brand new car.. and I have 172,000 miles on that thing and not a single ticking/rattling sound! These cars are NOT supposed to sound like that.


 
Thats strange. I bought my car at 90k, the prev owner had the timing belt and all other maintenance done at 86k by the local Audi dealer. The car had the ticking noise when I got it and has the noise today still. MY friends tt makes the same ticking noise...

If this sound really isnt normal, hopefully QUA-TT-RO can confirm with his mechanics findings.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Every other 1.8t I have ever heard sounds like this:screwy: and yesterday I was at my buddy's shop working on my car and he didn't say anything about it at all. I'm sure a guy who worked at a dealership for 2 years would have said something if my tensioner was ****.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Sounds like the injectors to me


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yea sounds like an injector...it may be moving to fast to be cam lifters. swap an injector from a gti and don't drive it just let it sit at idle and see if that fixes it.


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

eh I just did the timing belt on mine too and I still have that noise. So does a few other locals that I have met. I wouldn't be concerned about it.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> Thats strange. I bought my car at 90k, the prev owner had the timing belt and all other maintenance done at 86k by the local Audi dealer. The car had the ticking noise when I got it and has the noise today still. MY friends tt makes the same ticking noise...
> 
> If this sound really isnt normal, hopefully QUA-TT-RO can confirm with his mechanics findings.





PLAYED TT said:


> Every other 1.8t I have ever heard sounds like this:screwy: and yesterday I was at my buddy's shop working on my car and he didn't say anything about it at all. I'm sure a guy who worked at a dealership for 2 years would have said something if my tensioner was ****.


I don't know guys. The other thing that could be making a sound like that would be the cam chain tensioner, but that would be towards the right hand side of the engine. That was also something that I changed out and even got rid of more noise.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

probably just injectors.


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

mine was ticking because i thought i would teach my gf to drive stick she missed the gear and brought her to 7500 then my lifters on intake side started to click like that video. got them replaced no noise now. :facepalm:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

alby7781 said:


> mine was ticking because i thought i would teach my gf to drive stick she missed the gear and brought her to 7500 then my lifters on intake side started to click like that video. got them replaced no noise now. :facepalm:


i would never let my gf drive my car even if she knew how to drive stick, let alone let her _learn_ on my car.


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

:facepalm:haha i know never agian


----------

